# The 2009 Resolutions



## Blake Bowden (Nov 8, 2009)

Here are the 2009 Resolutions. Let the discussion begin...

1. Amend Arts. 218 & 219 so that bylaw changes are to be filed with GL by October 1 and not require changes to a Lodge's By-Laws approved by a previous Committee on By-Laws. (Louis Stephens).

2. Adds to Art. 225a to recognize the National Association of Masonic Scouters. (Rex Lewis)

3. Adds to Art. 225a to recognize the National Association of Masonic Scouters. (PGM Brian R. Dodson).

4. Amend Form 23a to permit Past Presidents to be regular members of a Masters, Wardens, and Secretaries Associations. (Jerry L. Jones)

5. Amend Art. 276 (a) to permit a newly elected Worshipful Master's proficiency to be determined to the satisfaction of his Lodge and not by the Committee on Work or a District Instructor. (PGM Bob Waters).	

6. Amend Art. 32(b) to permit a restored Lodge to change its original chartered name after 36 months. (Floyd Trammell).

7. Amend Art. 32(b) to permit a restored Lodge to change its original chartered name with approval of GL & the By-Laws Committee. (Cliff Cameron)	

8. Amend Article 135 to require the Committee on Work to issue lifetime certificates to 25-year holders of B and C certificates. (Louis Stephens).

9. Amend Art. 397 so that only the King James Version of the Holy Bible may be placed upon the Altar during the conferral of degrees. (Thornton Lodge #486)

10. Amends Art. 6a to allow Statements of Availability to contain a record of other related Masonic activities and a recitation pertaining to family, business or profession, civic activities and military service. (W. Vernon Burke)

11. To require any Master Mason to report any compensation received from the Grand Lodge or any associated body while holding any appointive or elective position on any committee, board, foundation, or associated body for consulting, legal, accounting, or other professional services of any kind and require the GL Finance Committee to report it at the Grand Annual Communication. (Harold Collum)

12. Amend Art. 129 to require the Committee on Work to review, coordinate, adapt, and recommend a cipher/code book conforming to the Texas work to Texas Masons. (William E. Patrick)

13. Amend Art. 163 (5) to permit a Lodge to not pay the $25 fee to the Texas Masonic Charities Foundation for the Master Masons' Degree, but to retain the monies for itself. (John Wallace)

14. To repeal Art. 163 (d) and close the Grand Lodge Insurance Reserve Fund, issuing refunds to the Lodges that contributed to the Fund. (David Dibrell & others)

15. Amend Art. 318a to permit an Endowed Member to add to the value of his endowment in increments of $100 or multiples thereof. (W. Vernon Burke)

16. Amend Art. 318a to permit an Endowed Member to take back his Endowed Membership (and its original payment) if no distribution is made on the investment. (Clyde Caldwell)

17. Amend the Constitution to prohibit the adoption of any resolution, etc. in an ex post facto or retroactive manner, and to hold null and void any current applications made in such a manner. (Cliff Cameron)

18. Amend the Constitution to decrease the MH & S Board to five members and remove it from the "supervision & control of the Grand Lodge"; to delete the Grand Master & DGM from the Board, and to negate the GSW & GJW from serving as interim members. (Russell C. Brown & Robert Glasgow)

19. Amend the Constitution to eliminate voting "by Lodges & members" & proxies; to make sitting Masters & Wardens "members of the Grand Lodge"; and to give each attending member, including Past Masters, one vote apiece. (Lawrence Winkle)

20. Amend the Constitution to require a written ballot for fixing the time for the Annual Communication; to eliminate voting "by Lodges & members"; to give each attending Past Master, WM, and Warden one vote each and one vote to a proxy if the WM and Wardens are all absent; and to provide that no member can have more than two votes. (PGM Leonard Harvey)


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 8, 2009)

1. I support
2. I don't know enough about the "National Association of Masonic Scouters" therefore I would vote no.
3. Same as 2
4. I support
5. I do not support
6. I do not support
7. I do not support
8. I support
9. I do not support
10. Don't care either way
11. I support
12. Don't care either way
13. I support
14. I support
15. I support
16. I do not support
17. What? Isn't that the purpose of a resolution? When in doubt vote no..lol
18. Don't care either way
19. I initially supported it but now I do not
20. I do not support


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

Strap in & hang on, kids! 

#'s 2 & 3- I am not familiar with the NAMS but (a) I think we should support Scouting and (b) I know PGM Dodson & respect his judgment- if he sez it's OK, that's good enough for me.

#6- I prefer #7. Why shouldn't a Lodge be able to change its name if its members so desire? By requiring the approval of the Grand West, anyone who has a valid objection can be heard before a vote is had.

#8- I believe we need to provide an incentive to go all the way for an "A" cert. Why reward someone for learning just *part* of the work?

#10- I don't think we can have *too* much information about those who want to be our leaders.

#12- What we currently have ain't broken & this is not supported by the CoW- why mess with it?

#17- While I am against "ex post facto" laws for the same reasons our Founding Fathers were, I'm not sure it applies in this instance. Sounds to me like they're saying "We were planning to do this & hadn't gotten around to it, & then they made it illegal." Well, gee!

 #18- While IANAL, I know & respect Bro's. Brown & Glasgow, who *are* L's. If they are for it, so am I.

#20- not sure there's really a problem here, but if there is, I'd prefer this solution to #19.

As always, YMMV- let the games begin!


----------



## luftx (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, forgive me 'cause I don't understand some of these resolutions, so if an explanation is possible, I'd appreciate it, if none shows up, that's ok too, no hard feelings.

1. Works for me!

2. Same as #3

3. If it works for PGM Dodson, works for me, we should support scouting.

4. works for me, but what is the Masters, Wardens, and Secretaries Associations?

5. nope, nope, nope!

6. nope!

7. Works, why shouldn't they?

8. nope

9. #### NO!

10. don't know that I care either way..

11. that's a keeper!

12. Yes!

13. hmm, want to say yes, want to say know, which way would be the best to lean?

14. What is the Grand Lodge Insurance Reserve Fund?

15. Sure, why not?

16. Hmm, can see both sides of this?  Another one to be educated on..

17. huh?

18. Education required..

19. Hmmm, I'd vote against, but more education is required..

20. nope, right?

Robert

PS - I know I'm an idiot, don't need to be told or reminded!  :25:


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

luftx said:


> Ok, forgive me 'cause I don't understand some of these resolutions, so if an explanation is possible, I'd appreciate it.



Not a problem. Unlike our political parties, we WANT our voters to know what they're voting on!



luftx said:


> 4. works for me, but what is the Masters, Wardens, and Secretaries Associations?



Some Masonic Districts have MWSA's which are made up of the Masters, Wardens, & Secretaries of the Lodges in their Districts. We don't have one in my District, so I don't know what they do, other than being away from home yet another night every month!  



luftx said:


> 7. Works, why shouldn't they?



A couple of years ago, this Article was proposed & approved for historical reasons.



luftx said:


> 13. hmm, want to say yes, want to say know, which way would be the best to lean?



From what I'm told, the TMCF has plenty of money- in fact, some were complaining that the Lodges weren't asking for it. No question many of our Lodges need financial help. 25 bucks is 25 bucks.



luftx said:


> 14. What is the Grand Lodge Insurance Reserve Fund?



Years ago, the Grand Lodge set up a program for Lodges to buy property & casualty insurance through the Grand Lodge. At that time, they set up a fund that participating Lodges contributed 15% of their premiums to, with the idea that eventually Grand Lodge could self-insure, rather than having to pay premiums to an outside company. As it has been determined that they probably will never be able to achieve this goal, it is proposed that the Fund be closed & the contributions be refunded to the participating Lodges.



luftx said:


> 16. Hmm, can see both sides of this?  Another one to be educated on..



It's not the fault of the Lodges that the endowment isn't throwing off interest at this time. The idea of the endowment was to provide funding to the Lodge after the Brother making the endowment passed on. Sooner or later, the economy will recover & the Lodges will again derive the benefits envisioned by those who created & funded the endowment IF we leave it alone.



luftx said:


> 17. huh?



This kinda refers to #7 above. The proposing Lodge got their charter restored & planned to change their name in the future. Before they got around to doing so, the law was adopted preventing a name change by Lodges which had their charters restored. Adopting #7 would cure the problem.



luftx said:


> 18. Education required..



The lawyers tell me that this is necessary to shield us from liability. I ain't no lawyer, but I know & trust those proposing the resolution.



luftx said:


> 19. Hmmm, I'd vote against, but more education is required..
> 
> 20. nope, right?



Some think that we have a problem with the manner in which we vote at Grand Lodge. Although I disagree, I think that #20 would be a better solution than #19. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## luftx (Nov 8, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Not a problem. Unlike our political parties, we WANT our voters to know what they're voting on!
> 
> Some think that we have a problem with the manner in which we vote at Grand Lodge. Although I disagree, I think that #20 would be a better solution than #19. Of course, YMMV.



Thanks Bill, I appreciate it, helped quite a bit, but the only problem I have with #20 is that if one of the wardens or the master can't make it (like I probably won't be able to this year, the lodge loses the vote), hmm, have to ponder more on this one.

When these are voted on at GL, are they voted on in order (ie., #1 vote, #2 vote, #3 vote, etc.)?


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

luftx said:


> When these are voted on at GL, are they voted on in order (ie., #1 vote, #2 vote, #3 vote, etc.)?



Oh, heavens, no- that would be too easy & make sense! The Chair (usually the GM) decides in what order we take up the resolutions. If there's rhyme or reason to it, it plumb evades me!


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 8, 2009)

luftx said:


> the only problem I have with #20 is that if one of the wardens or the master can't make it (like I probably won't be able to this year, the lodge loses the vote), hmm, have to ponder more on this one.



Got the same problem with #19.


----------



## luftx (Nov 8, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Got the same problem with #19.



Right you are sir!


----------



## ncm_pkt (Nov 12, 2009)

Number 9 is not Masonic AT ALL!!!! What if said only the quran or torah??? NAAAYYY and thumbs down to that one. I am a Christian but this isn't a church...it's a MASONIC Lodge


----------



## ncm_pkt (Nov 12, 2009)

and number 13....CHARITY...we should support all the charity, more specially MASONIC CHARITY that we can IMO


----------



## owls84 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is all I have to say about No. 9: 

I joined a fraternity that taught Brotherly Love. This is not negotiable. You can NOT teach Masonry without teaching this tenet. 

Taken from the Monitor (So It's Legal)

*Brotherly Love*  By the excerise of Brotherly Love, we are taught to regard the WHOLE HUMAN SPECIES as one FAMILY -the high and low, the rich and poor; who, as created by one Almighty Parent, are to aid, support, and protect each other. On this principle, Masonry UNITES men of every country, sect, and opinion, and concilates true friendship among those who might otherwise have remained at perpetual distance. 

After reading that how could this be allowed to be taught to the newest Mason, that of Entered Apprentice with the Holy Bible the only book of faith allowed on the Holy Alter? This resolution should be a light to shine and show us just how we as Texas Masons have a much bigger problem then expected. In a day and age were the world, and even Masonic Jurisdictions,  are embracing diversity we sit and try to distance ourselves from embracing this wonderful lesson that is taught so early in our Masonic Journey. This one tenet and lesson is the LARGEST defining issue that we offer as Masons. This IS the main thing, in my opinion, that has allowed Masonry to grow and be the largest, oldest, and best fraternity in the world. Look at Dan Brown quotes (Masons by author Dan Brown...taken from Scottish Rite Journal - Masons of Texas: A Masonic Discussion Forum for Freemasons). This is what the world looks up to us for. 

I just pray that the people that make this choice to support it, truly understand what they are doing by limiting Texas Masonry to only allowing the Holy Bible on its alter. 

Hypotetical: If this does pass, do other Jurisdictions look at considering us Clandestine by doing so? We will no longer be practicing "Regular" Masonry.


----------



## larry (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree #9 is the worst example of an amendment that I have ever seen!!!


----------



## rhitland (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes in a way we would be irregular whihc would be bad but also makes it almost an impossiability that it will pass. No com. at GL will back this resolution.


----------



## Sirius (Nov 13, 2009)

owls84;31104

Hypotetical: If this does pass said:
			
		

> Clandestine and Irregular are two different things commonly confused for each other. Clandestine is hidden or in secret. Irregular ,on the other hand, does not adhere to the Ancient Landmarks. And yes, we would be an Irregular Grand Lodge if this amendment passes and regular Grand Lodges around the world will withdraw their recognition of the Grand Lodge of Texas.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 14, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Clandestine and Irregular are two different things commonly confused for each other. Clandestine is hidden or in secret.



Actually, if you'll check the glossary in the back of our Monitor, you'll find that, Masonically, it means "illegal".


----------



## owls84 (Nov 14, 2009)

When you look up "Clandestine" on the internet, yes it means secret, but as Bill points out in the back of the monitor it says: 

     clan-DES-tine (klan-DES-tin) - illegal; a Mason made in a clandestine lodge. 
     ir-REG-u-LAR-i-ty - the condition of being disorderly or abnormal 

Both of which I believe would apply.


----------



## ncm_pkt (Nov 15, 2009)

something isn't right...#9 shouldn't even be on the list...however it got there..isn't masonic...


----------



## luftx (Nov 15, 2009)

ncm_pkt said:


> something isn't right...#9 shouldn't even be on the list...however it got there..isn't masonic...



IMHO, it's bigotry, plain and simple!  And if it passes, I'll have to re-evaluate my masonic membership.  I'm tired of racism and bigotry!


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 15, 2009)

Before you jump on the R bandwagon.. when this was put into masonary it had nothing to do with the color of a persons skin.. ! it had to do with a lot of strange lodges.. some had women as member.. there were a lot of reasons why regular masonary would not reconize other lodges and had very little to do with race.. ! 

And on the other had don't know what all the whinnnnnning is about .. ! went to lodge the other night with a bunch of EA's and one was black and NOBODY pay any attention to his color.. ! any black in the state of Texas can join.. !


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> Before you jump on the R bandwagon.. when this was put into masonary it had nothing to do with the color of a persons skin.. ! it had to do with a lot of strange lodges.. some had women as member.. there were a lot of reasons why regular masonary would not reconize other lodges and had very little to do with race.. !
> 
> And on the other had don't know what all the whinnnnnning is about .. ! went to lodge the other night with a bunch of EA's and one was black and NOBODY pay any attention to his color.. ! any black in the state of Texas can join.. !



Well that is great to know but that is not the case across Texas. There have been several instance of open Racism in Lodges with NO ACTION. As far as the whining you speak of that is the younger guys looking at the state of Masonry in Texas and the direction and saying "Look, open your eyes, you guys are running us in the ground." Consider us the warning alarm that you hear when you are dropping altitude in a plane. You know the one that you hear when you are about to hit the ground a kill everyone on board. Yeah thatâ€™s us. Look at the stats. People are joining but not at the rate they are dying and on top of that we want to make it more exclusive.

There are 34 Lodges that are currently in arrears, and possibly have their lodges demise or merge. My Lodge membership has an average age of 70 years old with over 50% of our members over 70 and 75% over 60. We have 17 Master Masons under 40. I thought this is just a fluke but when I have looked at other Lodges it is THE SAME. Now do you hear what we are "whining" about. We don't need just need to get members in but we need to RETAIN. Most Lodges have a 10% - 20% active rate and only 1 out of 4 EAs become a Master. Tell you what, you just sit there and think that your Lodge is getting it right, and maybe it is, but we are looking at the status of Masonry in Texas, not just in one town. Because if that is true it is not the norm.

You want to know what the great thing about these stats are? In a few years we can look at the numbers and guess who will be able to change things, US. The people whining. You guys do what you need to do. Continue to shut Lodges down with inactivity but we are growing by the dozens each year and pretty soon it won't matter. My question is, have you left Masonry in better shape then when you joined? If so, then I think that is wonderful.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> any black in the state of Texas can join.. !



Yeah, save that rhetoric for someone who hasn't seen if first hand, more than once, in more than one lodge.

For some reason this conversation reminds me of the picture of the three wise monkeys:  one with his fingers in his ears, one with his hands over his eyes, and the other with his hands over his mouth.

I concur 100% with Brother Josh's assessment here.  As much as we are the committee on "hope and change," according to you, you are just a masonic pall-bearer carrying this casket right into the ground.


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 16, 2009)

We are made up on non-perfect people.. ! across this large state we have people who will always have different views of masonry.. ! but those who do un-masonic things are handled by the Grand Master.. ! the ones I have run into..? but not sure he has corrected every issue but I think he is trying.. ! and have not seen him back away for anyone.. ! 

I think what I read here is this doom and gloom.. ! and as I go around the state I don't see that..? I see masonry working.. ! young people working at masonry and enjoying it.. ? 

I also see the numbers and am not sure that running out and changing masonry would bring in large amounts of EA's to our doors.. ! The reason men join Masonry are varied.. !


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> but those who do un-masonic things are handled by the Grand Master.. !



Not the case at all, as several members of this forum can attest to.    

When talking about the numbers, they are doom and gloom.  We've lost what, 17,000 members in the last five years alone, and we are down @ 130,000 members since '61.  Those numbers are a punch in the mouth to anyone trying to say that we are "booming," which is the most frequent term used by GL officials who I have heard speak on this.  "We are bringing in new Masons by the handfulls," they say.  Yeah, bringing them in, but we can't seem to get but 25% of them across the state through their 3rd degree.  That is a surefire sign that something is wrong.

Unfortunately, all these "young EAs" we are bringing in don't count towards our numbers unless they actually get the 3rd degree.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I stand corrected. Brother Ebelling, I pray you are right but I have seen discrimination in Lodge. GL was involved and decided not to act. This has happened multiple times this year alone at 3 lodges around the state and will be glad to PM you details. I really can't understand how you call actual stats that is pulled from membership numbers as "Doom and Gloom" it is facts. 

I am curious as to how Masonry can be working when we continue to have Resolutions such as #9 that are brought before our Grand West. Is this the status of Masonry that you speak of? I don't wnat to go out and let everyone in either. That is what happened in the 50's and 60's and look at the numbers. People that just join to do something with their time don't stay. 

I think it is best to agree that we don't see the same thing in Masonry. I do see light at the end of the tunnel but it will be a long tunnel with much darkness to come.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> We are made up on non-perfect people.. ! across this large state we have people who will always have different views of masonry.. ! but those who do un-masonic things are handled by the Grand Master.. ! the ones I have run into..? but not sure he has corrected every issue but I think he is trying.. ! and have not seen him back away for anyone.. !
> 
> I think what I read here is this doom and gloom.. ! and as I go around the state I don't see that..? I see masonry working.. ! young people working at masonry and enjoying it.. ?
> 
> I also see the numbers and am not sure that running out and changing masonry would bring in large amounts of EA's to our doors.. ! The reason men join Masonry are varied.. !



I would love to see measurable things. What has the GM done this year? What numbers is your Lodge bringing in? What are young people enjoying most? How many master masons has your Lodge made this year in relation to members lost? I can get you some of these numbers. The Lodge Directory has you at 100 members this year. Now I don't have last years but the difference should be + if it is as good as you say. 

We can sit here all day long and say what we "think" we see but when you look at the numbers its not true. We did this in our last meeting and the look on our members faces summed it up. When we gave them stats one member even put his head in his hands. It semms we are doing good but look at the stats that's all I am saying Brother. Look at the measurable things. I am looking for facts to support what you are saying that's all.


----------



## david918 (Nov 16, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I would love to see measurable things. What has the GM done this year? What numbers is your Lodge bringing in? What are young people enjoying most? How many master masons has your Lodge made this year in relation to members lost? I can get you some of these numbers. The Lodge Directory has you at 100 members this year. Now I don't have last years but the difference should be + if it is as good as you say.
> 
> We can sit here all day long and say what we "think" we see but when you look at the numbers its not true. We did this in our last meeting and the look on our members faces summed it up. When we gave them stats one member even put his head in his hands. It semms we are doing good but look at the stats that's all I am saying Brother. Look at the measurable things. I am looking for facts to support what you are saying that's all.



We still have 100 members but have a request for a demit to be read at next months meeting ,working on getting 4 brothers from Minnesota becoming dual members.That good ole Texas hospitality at the cook off last summer payed off.That's the good news now for the bad El Campo has raised 2 Master Masons this century have had numerous EA's but only 1 has advanced to become a MM


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2009)

Brother David, you see the numbers first hand as I do. I remember you posting almost identical stats as far as membership demographics in the Membership Stats Thread. This is exacly what we are looking at here. I have not heard one Grand Lodge Offical say there is going to be a huge decline in membership because the gap. All I hear is Masonry is alive and well and how we need to get 4 people to join and such. How can we be alive and well when you look at the FACTS and they say otherwise? That's all we are looking at. We are not saying its a bad thing but we do need to reanalyze what we are focusing on. We get EAs as well but we, for the first time, are retaining them. We are focusing on the future not today or "The Glory Days" and how it used to be done. Times have changed and we have to as well. We need to embrace technology and use it to our advantage. With the free publicity that is being cast on Masonry we go and publish this resolution. If that get out into the public and people that are looking into Masonry see the stuff happening in GA and in our own Jurisdiction why would they join? 


To get back on track: 
Resolution number 9 will do nothing but make this gap larger because we are proposing to take away the one thing US young guys (the Future) look to Masonry for, which is an organization that allows people to learn from each other based on a diverse background, or the oppurtunity to meet people that we normally would not have met. It allows us to learn about tolerance and such. By allowing Resolution 9 to pass is bigotry. Period. You are discriminating against ANY other religion other than Christianity. Don't say Jewish and Catholics and other religions use the Holy Bible, we covered them when we used the KJV of the Bible and that is not right.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 16, 2009)

By the way, I am getting off the soap box. At this point I think you truly understand what the facts indicate or you don't. I know the best Masonry is around the corner but we will shrink dramatically. I originally felt like 70,000 but I would not be surprised to see us drop to around 55,000 before we close the gap. But by dropping I feel that a rebirth of Masonry will occur and we will immerge stronger than ever.


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 16, 2009)

#9 will go down.. ! its dumb and its somebody's pet peeve .. !


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, all I have to say on this subject is .. !  :12:


----------



## tomasball (Nov 17, 2009)

In the interests of information, without lobbying:  the National Association of Masonic Scouters is a nation-wide organization founded around four years ago to foster and develop support for the Boy Scouts of America by and among Freemasons while upholding the tenets of Freemasonry.   It is recognized in twelve Grand Jurisdictions.  They hold meetings at large Scouting events.  In states where lodges can sponsor Scout units, they promote that.  In states, like ours, where lodges can award the Daniel Carter Beard Masonic Scouter Award, they promote that.  In general, they try to find ways for Masonry to support the Scouting program, and at the same time increasing awareness of Masonry among Scouts and Scout leaders.


----------



## owls84 (Nov 17, 2009)

This seems like a good thing. We had a poll a while back about scouting and Masonry and I was originally aginst it. However, after reading the Brother's comments I really think it may help raise awareness and have changed my views on Boy Scouts and Texas Masonry. At this point I am for anything that will shine Masonry in a good light.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

Doom and Gloom is a tough pill to swallow and I am all for the posative attitude in fact I think it is a way of life but the reality of the sitiuation constitutes we be realist. We can all see the summit but getting there is a whole other story. I have sat in Lodge with a few black men and rarley have their race not been an issue. I have seen so called Masons walk out of degrees, I have seen so called Masons not shake the hand of a new brother or petitioner, I have heard so called masons admit to their bigotry and unwillingness to allow a black man in lodge to a GL offical none the less which he himself has the priveledge of being as well and nothing was done. This is just my experience which i felt was icsolated till this site came along and I heard the horrible stories that go unchecked. I also see EA running from masonry as soon as they see this bigitory. So call it what you will but from our chair Masonry is in a whole other state of affairs than what is being publicly said and all we want is some kinda of change.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 18, 2009)

+1 to Rhitland.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

its the internal and not the external qualifications that recommend a man to be made a mason. i will tell you that trashy men come in all shapes, sizes, ages and colors, etc... so do racist. masonry is not perfect. it never will be. all we can do is try to leave it better than we found it. that's my goal! if you want ea's to come back after they are initiated. you have to make them feel like they are an important part of what is going on. they joined a men's fraternity, for fellowship, if you do not have anything fun for them to do. i promise you that they will find something better to do. do some research find out what your lodge did in the past. our older brothers were our age once. what did they do to promote masonry? maybe some of those things will work now to.  make masonry something they want to do, every body wants to have fun. so make it fun.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

as for #9, ( judge with candor, admonish with friendship, and reprehend with justice.) we should look into our masonic teachings, and what they mean to us. this is one of those times when you get the chance to be a true mason. this brother for what ever reason thinks this is valid thing to do. we as brothers should respect him, and his ideas just as much as he should respect ours. i do not think #9, is in the best interest of masonry. but for some reason he does.  this one of those times when you get the chance to be a real masons, mason.  you will be asked by ea's, fellow crafts, an master masons what you think. so think before you speak. we can agree to disagree, with  brotherly love ,and respect for each other, at controversial times like this. remember the brotherhood of man under the fatherhood of god. show your ea's. fellow-crafts and brother master masons. what it truly means to receive MORE LIGHT IN MASONRY! remember leave it better than you found it.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

now then this what i think about #4    have any of you ever heard the phrase, we have nobody showing up for M.W.S.A meetings in our district? why? this would be a good time to here what you think about this problem. and how to solve it. maybe a little change might be good,and spark some new interest. i have no problem letting past presidents be regular members, maybe it will increase participation, how can that hurt? maybe they will bring some other brothers with them when they come. these brothers care about this organization, or they would not be past presidents. we listen to our past everything else with respect. whats the difference here.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 27, 2009)

ddreader said:


> now then this what i think about #4    have any of you ever heard the phrase, we have nobody showing up for M.W.S.A meetings in our district? why? this would be a good time to here what you think about this problem. and how to solve it. maybe a little change might be good,and spark some new interest. i have no problem letting past presidents be regular members, maybe it will increase participation, how can that hurt? maybe they will bring some other brothers with them when they come. these brothers care about this organization, or they would not be past presidents. we listen to our past everything else with respect. whats the difference here.



 Good point Brother Dennis. I know that then MWSA of the 31st Dist , voted this down last year. I am not sure why, but it was voted down. I believe like you, that the brethren who have served as a President of the association showed  a great amount of interist in the association once befre, so why not retain them as a voting member for future decisions.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

as for #5   the cow. sets the standards by which we are to fallow when it comes to esoteric work. you know, constitutions, resolutions and edicts, bylaws rules and regulations, stuff like that. that being said. and this is my opinion. you do not have to agree with me. but at least try to respect it. as i will always respect yours, be it pro. or con. when you get to the east, west or south. in your lodge you are. the representatives of what masonry should be to all the members of your lodge. in the south you are youth. learning how to lead and guide your brothers.  in the west manhood. you are leading and promoting peace and harmony in the the lodge. and in the east age. you know how to lead, do whats best for your lodge, and masonry no matter what your personal views are, because its not about you. its about whats best for your masonic family. and promoting masonry to the best of your ability. every time you open your mouth, people listen to what you have to say. and how you say it. they watch how you lead. you should be the role model for your lodge ,and should try to set the standard by which all other brothers should act. this just touches the surface of how i feel about this. now then. lets just say that i am a new ea, our fellow-craft ,or even a master mason, and i have watched you go from chair to chair, every year and when you get to the east, and you can not open our close a lodge proficiently to the cow. standards,( i did not say perfectly as we all make mistakes, i am by no means perfect in any way.) and the people watching you, think like me. i will leave it at that.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 27, 2009)

What, you make mistakes ?? Brother Reader I know that you have an "A" Esetoric Certificate !! : )) I have never seen any brother do everything perfectly correct ever time they open their mouth, but I do know a few who really make an attempt at getting it right ever time. I believe ( like you) that this is what makes us who we are. If we have worked the way we are supposed to have , by the time we get to the East, we should at least be comfortable enough with everything that our thoughts are not distracted by worry over whether we opened the lodge properly.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

as for #5   the cow. sets the standards by which we are to fallow when it comes to esoteric work. you know, constitutions, resolutions and edicts, bylaws rules and regulations, stuff like that. that being said. and this my opinion. you do not have to agree with me. but at least try to respect it. as i will always respect yours, be it pro. or con. when you get to the east, west or south. in your lodge you are. the representatives of what masonry should be to all the members of your lodge. in the south you are youth. learning how to lead and guide your brothers.  in the west manhood. you are leading and promoting peace and harmony in the the lodge. and in the east age. you know how to lead do whats best for your lodge, and masonry no matter what your personal views are, because its not about you. its about whats best for your masonic family. and promoting masonry to the best of your ability. every time you open your mouth, people listen to what you have to say. and how you say it. they watch how you lead. you should be the role model for your lodge ,and should try to set the standard by which all other brothers should act. this just touches the surface of how i feel about this. now then. lets just say that i am a new ea, our fellow-craft ,or even a master mason, and i have watched you go from chair to chair, every year and when you get to the east, and you can not open our close a lodge proficiently to the cow. standards, i did not say perfectly we all make mistakes, and the people watching you, think like me. i will leave it at that.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

well i have thought about #8, and i came up with this.( c level and b level ) these certificates are levels of dedication and achievement, by brothers who are committed to make masonry all that thy think it can be. and to keep one current year after your shows your dedicated honor to our organization. an is greatly appreciated by all of us. and we that you from the bottom of our hearts for doing it. to achieve an a certification and keep it shows an added level of determination ,and the desire to truly be a master of your work, and should receive the highest honor. i am 45 years old. i have an a certification, and if god allows me to remain on this earth for another 25 years i will have achieved two great honors. remember with time and perseverance we may over come all things even an a certification. keep up the hard work.


----------



## ddreader (Nov 27, 2009)

well as for # 10 .everything you have accomplished in your life has made you who you are today. whether it was good or bad. listing all of your achievements that you have had in your life, when you make your self available for any masonic office . to me is not needed. just list your masonic career. yours may not be as long and as exciting as others. remember it is the internal and not he external qualifications. we are all on the level. i myself will make my own choice, by what you have done to improve masonry. just because you have held a position, does not necessarily mean that you were good at it. what have you? and what are going to do to improve masonry? that's what will make the decision for me.


----------



## David Melear (Nov 27, 2009)

blake said:


> 1. I support
> 2. I don't know enough about the "National Association of Masonic Scouters" therefore I would vote no.
> 3. Same as 2
> 4. I support
> ...



I would like to throw my two cents in, I agree with what most of you have said on all the resolutions, but I would really urge all of you to vote against resolutions 19 and 20.  If these are passed lodges like my lodge in Canyon, which is 8 and Â½ hours from Waco will lose most of our votes.  We are lucky to have two Past Masters go to GL every year.  We vote like this in Grand Commandery and small Commanderies have almost no say in what happens.  Small Commanderies just canâ€™t turn out the votes.  I believe that you will see the same thing happen in GL, it will be dominated by the big cities.
I donâ€™t want to see this happen.

Thanks,


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 27, 2009)

David Melear said:


> I would really urge all of you to vote against resolutions 19 and 20.  If these are passed lodges like my lodge in Canyon, which is 8 and Â½ hours from Waco will lose most of our votes. I believe that you will see the same thing happen in GL, it will be dominated by the big cities.
> I donâ€™t want to see this happen.
> 
> Thanks,



Neither do I. Great post!


----------



## vanderson78102 (Dec 3, 2009)

Proposal #9 is just a bad idea pure and simple.  In this day and age when the profane world is becoming more and more divisive, we as masons should be the example for all to follow.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Levand16 (Dec 3, 2009)

As for 19 and 20.  I would like to see the 3 officers have their own vote.  I don't think we should do away with proxys though!


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2009)

blake said:


> 20. Amend the Constitution to require a written ballot for fixing the time for the Annual Communication; to eliminate voting "by Lodges & members"; to give each attending Past Master, WM, and Warden one vote each and one vote to a proxy if the WM and Wardens are all absent; and to provide that no member can have more than two votes. (PGM Leonard Harvey)



The start of this prop. regards the ballot on the time of GL com. but does the second part have to do with that vote only or to all the voting at GL. This seems to be 2 proposals in one. 19 though is the same as the second part of this one? so confusing. :001_huh:


----------



## owls84 (Dec 3, 2009)

It will be intresting the Commitee's take on the two.


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2009)

Levand16 said:


> As for 19 and 20.  I would like to see the 3 officers have their own vote.  I don't think we should do away with proxys though!



I did not think 19 0r 20 did away with proxies? I read it as that a PM, WM or Warden could not be a proxy b/c that would give them 2 votes but you could still vote you SD a proxy or did I just read that way wrong?


----------



## rhitland (Dec 3, 2009)

okay 19 would get rid of proxies but 20 would still allow them if both WM and Wardens were not there got it.


----------

